# Hướng dẫn cách chọn bỉm tã lót tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh cho các bà mẹ



## thanhnam (29/3/18)

*Cách chọn bỉm tã lót tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh* mới sinh ra hay cho các bé dành cho các bà mẹ. Bỉm tã lót là món đồ mà bé sơ sinh nào cũng cần và mẹ phải chuẩn bị cho bé ngay khi con vừa mới chào đời. Do đó, các mẹ nên tìm hiểu về cấu trúc của bỉm để có thể biết cách chọn bỉm tốt cho trẻ nhé. Trên thị trường hiện nay có nhiều loại bỉm, nên chọn bỉm nào vừa tốt cho trẻ vừa có giá cả hợp lý đây. _P__hunuso_ sẽ hướng dẫn cách chọn bỉm tã lót tốt cho  trẻ dành, các bà mẹ  tham khảo nhé!

Tã lót và bỉm là hai món đồ thiết yếu của trẻ sơ sinh. Bé sẽ dùng tã và bỉm cho đến tận năm 2,3 tuổi. Do vậy, lượng “ngân sách gia đình” dành cho loại vật dụng này là vô cùng lớn. Vậy dùng sao cho tiết kiệm và hợp lý mà vẫn đảm bảo sức khỏe của bé yêu? Mẹ hãy tham khảo những gợi ý sao đây nhé!

*Bỉm tã lót đối với trẻ sơ sinh*



​

Trong khoảng 3 ngày đầu sau sinh, trẻ sẽ đi phân su màu đen. Lượng phân này không nhiều, do đó chỉ nên sử dụng tã giấy hoặc giấy lót phân xu đóng vào quần đóng tã rồi mặc cho bé.
Cho đến 1 – 2 tháng tuổi, trẻ sơ sinh thường đi tiêu xì xoẹt nhiều lần trong ngày, trung bình có thể từ 8 -10 lần, lượng phân lỏng mềm, “hoa cà hoa cải” rất ít. Mẹ có thể sử dụng hoàn toàn tã giấy số 1 hoặc 2 phù hợp với cân nặng. Tuy nhiên, nếu muốn con có một giấc ngủ ngon và thoải mái, mẹ cũng có thể đóng bỉm cho con vào ban đêm. Trẻ 1-2 tháng tuổi thường dùng bỉm có size dưới 5kg.
*Trẻ từ 3 tháng tuổi trở lên*

Lúc này, trẻ đã đi tiêu ít dần, trung bình 2-3 lần một ngày, lượng phân nhiều. Mẹ có thể cho con sử dụng bỉm hoàn toàn. Tuy vậy, đừng vội mua quá nhiều bỉm một lúc cho đến khi bạn chắc chắn về cân nặng và loại bỉm phù hợp nhất với con bởi mỗi bé có một hình dáng và kích thước khác nhau.
*Cách lựa chọn bỉm, tã lót cho trẻ sơ sinh*

Các hãng sản xuất bỉm hiện nay đều đưa ra thị trường rất nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau để phù hợp với từng giới tính và độ tuổi như bỉm dành riêng cho bé trai, bé gái, bé sơ sinh, tập bò và bé đã biết đi… Mỗi giai đoạn và giới tính khác nhau của trẻ, lượng chất thấm hút sẽ được đặt dày hơn tại một vị trí nhất định. Với bé gái, bỉm sẽ thấm hút nhiều ở phía sau hay như với bé trai, các bé sẽ thường tè và làm dày phía mặt trước của bỉm.
Ngoài ra, với từng độ tuổi khác nhau, hình dạng và loại bỉm dành cho trẻ cũng sẽ thay đổi. Đối với trẻ sơ sinh, bỉm thường dùng loại dán hai bên. Khi con đã biết bò, hai dây dán này thường được làm chặt và chắc chắn hơn. Đối với trẻ tập đi, mẹ có thể cho con dùng bỉm quần để tránh xê dịch và tuột khi vận động.
Tất cả những điều này chị em đều nên chú ý khi lựa chọn để chống tràn và giúp con có thể thoải mái nhất khi đóng bỉm.
*Bỉm được cấu tạo gồm 3 lớp*

Lớp trong cùng: Lớp này trực tiếp tiếp xúc với bề mặt da của em bé do đó, yêu cầu về chất liệu và độ an toàn, không độc hại được đặt lên hàng đầu. Mẹ chú ý kiểm tra bề mặt và chất liệu bỉm cẩn thận nhé vì đây cũng là lớp duy nhất ta có thể sờ trực tiếp được.
Lớp hút: Theo lý thuyết bình thường, lớp thấm hút này sẽ gồm những lớp bông dày để khi chất lỏng tràn xuống, nó sẽ thấm hút hết. Tuy nhiên khi bé tè hoặc đi tiêu nhiều lần, chất lỏng thường dày và thấm ngược lên trên vào da bé. Do đó ngày nay, hầu hết các hãng sản xuất bỉm đều sử dụng một loại hạt polymer thấm hút gọi là Super Absorbent Polymer (SAP) để ngâm và giữ chất lỏng ở trong. Đó cũng là lý do khi thay bỉm, mẹ sẽ thấy bỉm dày lên và khi sờ sẽ cảm nhận được các hạt sạn mềm.
Lớp chống thấm nước: Hầu hết các loại bỉm tã hiện nay đều có một lớp chống thấm nước ở vỏ ngoài cùng. Lớp này thường được làm bằng các chất liệu đặc trưng từ plastic.


​
*Bao nhiêu lâu mẹ cần thay bỉm tã*

Một chiếc tã có thể chịu được 1-3 lần tè, và bỉm là từ 4-5 lần. Nếu bé chỉ tè không, mẹ có thể dùng tã trong vòng 2-3 tiếng còn bỉm thì từ 4-5 tiếng sẽ thay một lần. Tuy nhiên, nếu bé đi tiêu thì mẹ chú ý cần thay ngay lập tức. Như vậy tính trung bình, một ngày bé sẽ dùng khoảng từ 6-7 tã giấy hoặc 5-6 bỉm.
Một mẹo tiết kiệm dành cho mẹ: Mẹ nên dùng kết hợp giữa cả bỉm và tã giấy. Khi thấy bé đã đi tiêu xong, ta có thể đóng tã giấy xen kẽ cho bé. Như vậy vừa khiến bé cảm thấy thoải mái và thoáng mát hơn, vừa giúp mẹ tiết kiệm một khoản chi lớn trong gia đình.
*Kinh nghiệm khi đóng bỉm cho con*

Đóng bỉm có làm cho chân bé bị vòng kiềng? Bé trai đóng bỉm thì không tốt cho tinh hoàn?… là những thắc mắc của các mẹ khi đóng bỉm cho con.
*Đóng bỉm cho bé trai có khác với bé gái?*

Đối với bé trai, khi đóng bỉm phải chú ý đến chim của bé, phải cho chúi xuống để bỉm có thể ngấm được nước tiểu. Ngoài ra, màng ngăn hai bên phải được kéo ra cẩn thận để không bị tràn nước tiểu ra ngoài khi bé tè.
Bé trai có khuynh hướng ướt ở vị trí phía trước của tã, vì thế ta cần chọn loại bỉm có lớp lót phụ thêm ở phía trước. Ngoài ra, do bé trai thường tiểu mỗi khi thay tã, vì thế có thể phủ thêm một lớp tã vải mỏng khác lên bộ phận sinh dục của bé và vệ sinh tã ngay khi phát hiện đã bị ướt.
Bé gái thường bị ướt ở vị trí giữa hoặc về phía sau của tã khi nằm xuống, vì thế nếu chọn bỉm, các mẹcần chọn loại có thiết kế độ dầy tập trung vào vị trí trẻ có thể tiểu nhiều nhất, hoặc có thể chọn loại quần có đường diềm để ta lót thêm tã vải vào bên trong
Để bé được thoải mái khi đóng bỉm thì việc lựa chọn bỉm phù hợp rất quan trọng. Khi mua bỉm, bạn nên chọn loại có màng đáy thoáng dạng vải, không quá dầy sẽ thích hợp hơn đối với làn da nhạy cảm của bé, nhất là vùng đùi nơi tiếp xúc với đáy tã. Hai bên vách chống trào của tã nếu được thiết kế mềm mại sẽ không gây vết hằn trên đùi, làm cho trẻ cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn.
Hơn nữa, các bà mẹ đặc biệt chú ý không nên chọn loại tã bên trong phần tiếp xúc với da trẻ có plastic và polyester. Kích thước của tã thích hợp theo từng lứa tuổi để tã không nén lên da đùi và bụng trẻ.
*Đóng bỉm có làm chân bé bị vòng kiềng?*



​
Các mẹ nên nhớ, việc đóng bỉm không làm cho chân bé bị vòng kiềng. Tránh để trẻ bị bệnh còi xương là một trong những nguyên nhân dẫn đến hiện tượng chân vòng kiềng.
*Đóng bỉm không tốt cho sự phát triển của tinh hoàn?*

Một công trình điều tra của Mỹ cho biết, loại tã giấy trẻ em (đóng bỉm) do kín hơi, lại bó sát vào cơ thể trẻ, dễ làm cho nhiệt độ cục bộ tăng lên, trong khi đó nhiệt độ thích hợp nhất cho tinh hoàn bé trai là vào khoảng 34 độ C. Khi nhiệt độ tăng lên tới 37 độ C và lâu ngày như vậy sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tinh hoàn trong việc sản xuất tinh trùng sau này.
Vì vậy, các bà mẹ nên chú ý hạn chế dùng tã giấy cho trẻ. Trong trường hợp bắt buộc phải dùng thì nên thay tã thường xuyên và không nên bắt trẻ đeo tã cả ngày.
Việc đóng bỉm buổi ban đêm là lựa chọn của phần đông các bà mẹ. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể chọn cho mình một hình thức khác nếu lo rằng đóng bỉm cho bé vào mùa hè là quá nóng.
*Cách đóng bỉm để trẻ được thoải mái*

Không nên quấn chặt tã lót cũng như mặc quần quá dầy là một trong những kinh nghiệm chăm sóc giấc ngủ cho bé vì thế đóng bỉm để bé có giấc ngủ ngon hơn, để tránh cảm giác ướt át cũng như phải thay tã làm bé thức giấc.
Và các mẹ nhớ kĩ, tuyệt đối không được dùng kim băng để cài bỉm cho con nhé vì sẽ rất nguy hiểm khi trẻ cựa mình, đạp chân tay, kim băng bật ra đâm vào bé.


----------



## thuhoai (29/3/18)

thank bạn


----------



## 8888bong (21/4/20)

Con em đang sử dụng bỉm Moony ạ không lo hăm tã : Tìm kiếm các loại bỉm tốt cho trẻ sơ sinh  - Moony  Việt Nam

*Moony **tã dán Trẻ sơ sinh** (Từ sơ sinh đến 5kg)*


*Cấu trúc êm mềm, ôm vừa vặn, không lo bị tràn.
Ôm vừa vặn không quá chật.*

Hình dạng ba chiều ưu việt quấn quanh cơ thể theo cấu trúc xương của bé.
Bảo vệ chống tràn từ lưng nhờ "Thun chân co giãn vừa vặn” ôm khít phần lưng của bé.
"Thun chân co giãn linh hoạt” mềm mại vừa vặn với đùi của bé.
Lõi bông có khả năng thấm hút nhanh gấp đôi xóa tan nỗi lo bị tràn!
3 năm liên tiếp đạt giải thưởng Mothers’ Selection Awards (Giải thưởng cho sản phẩm được các mẹ Nhật tin dùng nhất) do các mẹ Nhật Bản đã sử dụng sản phẩm bầu chọn! (*)
*Ôm vừa vặn mà không chật*
Cơ thể bé cong hình chữ C
*Hình dạng tự nhiên cơ thể bé có dạng tròn*




Khi bé vừa được sinh ra, chân và tay bé thường co giống hệt như khi bé còn ở trong bụng mẹ. Phần lưng bé cũng cong cong hình chữ C. Khi bé lớn lên, tư thế này sẽ dần thay đổi và vào thời điểm bé bắt đầu tập đi, phần lưng sẽ duỗi thẳng ra.




Dáng cong ôm phù hợp với cơ thể của bé




Giảm khoảng 50% sự bó sát vào phần eo của bé khi bé bước đi
Ôm bé nhẹ nhàng!
*Lần đầu tiên trên thế giới.
Bí mật đằng sau của hình dạng cong đó là…. Công nghệ V-cut và màng vải thun co giãn ở phần lưng và đáy tã.*
Đó là:
A: Công nghệ V-cut
B: Màng vải thun co giãn ở phần lưng và phần đáy tã








Ở một số chỗ phần lưng và lõi tã, miếng thấm hút mỏng tạo thành hình dạng V-cut




Chất liệu co giãn cao cấp cùng thiết kế V-cut tạo nên hình dáng tã cong ôm 3 chiều. Đây là bí mật giúp tã ôm khít vừa vặn với phần lưng uốn cong và cử động của trẻ sơ sinh.
*1 Cấu trúc giúp tã dùng một lần có dạng ba chiều với màng vải thun co giãn ở phần eo, phần lõi tã và đường nối ở lớp thấm hút.

*2 Theo nghiên cứu về tã dán trẻ em từ các thương hiệu tã lớn trên thế giới, do Tập đoàn Unicharm thực hiện vào tháng 9/2012.
*Bí mật Công nghệ Air Fit*
Êm mềm và ôm vừa vặn tuyệt đối
*Khu vực nào hay bị tràn ra nhất?*




80% nguyên nhân tràn tã là từ các khe hở. Ở trẻ vài tháng tuổi, 2 khe hở chính gây nên tràn tã là ở đùi và lưng bé.
*Từ nghiên cứu của Unicharm về tã dán trẻ em
*Điểm mấu chốt để chống tràn từ các khe hở là hai loại màng vải thun.*
Với "Màng thun co giãn vừa vặn" và "Màng thun co giãn linh hoạt", miếng tã sẽ thật mềm mại mà vẫn vừa vặn chống tràn hiệu quả.
*Màng vải thun co giãn vừa vặn*

Nguồn : Trang chủ - Tã Moony - Bỉm Moony -Moony  Việt Nam


----------

